# Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. November 2010)

*Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute


----------



## XXTREME (17. November 2010)

*Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ganz klar aus P/L Sicht der Scythe Mugen 2 .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

IFX-14, war lange lange Zeit auf dem Thron der Kühler!


----------



## alm0st (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Noctua NH D14 

Der Gigant überhaupt, da geht nix drüber


----------



## Razor44 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



xxtreme schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar aus p/l sicht der scythe mugen 2 .


+1


----------



## Again (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar aus P/L Sicht der Scythe Mugen 2 .


Sehe ich ganz genauso! :]


----------



## Majestico (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich persönlich ganz klar der IFX-14. Werd mich auch so schnell nich von ihm trennen.


----------



## vad4r (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe liegt wohl in der Gunst weit vorne, denn die sind gut UND bezahlbar. Für mich liegt der Ninja B ganz weit vorne.
Aber jede Zeit hatte ihre Highlights und deswegen werfe ich auch noch den Alpha 8045 in den Raum. Tolles Teil für Sockel A - aber die Montage 

Finde die größten Flops viel interessanter, für mich ungeschlagen: Silverado 

Und mit dem Scythe Karma Cross haben wir bei einem Kollegen auch keine ordentlichen Temps hinbekommen...


----------



## Gamiac (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also für mich gibt es da nur einen Kandidaten und das ist der Mega von Prolima Tech .
Bin gerade gestern umgestiegen von meinem ur Megahalem zum Megashadow .
Nicht nur das er leistungs- und verarbeitungstechnisch nicht zu toppen ist auch der retension kit ist mit Abstand das beste was es gibt .
Wer das Teil noch nie gehabt hat kann es nicht wissen aber für mich wird es nie wieder einen anderen Luftkühler als den Mega geben .

mfg Gamiac


----------



## DaStash (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

The one and only *Scythe Mugen* selbstverständlich!  

MfG


----------



## Ahab (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also ich orakle mal: Scythe Mugen II.  Megaleistung und Minipreis (für die Leistung...) macht Mega-Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.  

Ich bin trotzdem für den IFX14


----------



## Mr_Blonde (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da kanns nur einen geben:

Thermalright IFX-14


----------



## BlueShorty (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Danamics LMX Superleggera


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Man merkt das hier einige bis au 2-3 Kühler nie was halbwegs vernünftiges in der Hand hatten. 

Beste Kühler aus P/L Sicht:
Cm Hyper TX3
Gelid Tranquillo
Mugen 2


Technisch interessantester Kühler:
Noiseblocker Twintec
Prolimatech Samuel 17

Beste Verarbeitung:
Thermalright
Noctua
Prolimatech
Noiseblocker

Beste Kühler aus meiner persönlichen Sicht in allen Lagen:
NoiseBlocker Twintec (Genialer Kühler mit perfektem Lüfter)
Silentmaxx BigBlock (Bester Semipassiver Kühler mit sehr gutem Lüfter)
CM Hyper TX3 (klein, günstig und trotzdem sehr gut)
Gelid Tranquillo (kleiner Geheimtipp da 24€ günstig und so stark wie ein Matterhorn)


----------



## steamrick (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich sind die besten:

- Scythe Mugen 2 ganz klar auf Platz 1
- dann der Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 2 (kühlt für wenig geld eine 95W-CPU fast lautlos)
- fehlend: Der NH-C12P SE14 - immernoch einer der besten Top-Blow Kühler auf dem Markt und super Verarbeitung. (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre)


und der Coolermaster Eclipse (Bild 77) bekommt meinen Design-Award


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

NH-D14 von Noctua... da müsste man mal das €/Kilo Verhältnis ermitteln


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen ganz klar!


----------



## Rollora (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Hatte mal eine extrem coole Billig-Wasserkühlung. 80 Euro und war schon fertig gebaut, für Mainboard, CPU und Graka. Werd den Namen raussuchen. Ich glaub Coolriver irgendwas (Edit: habs: OCTools - Reinventing the Tools of OC ).
Lief außerdem lautlos und extrem effizient. 
Hab sie beim Systemwechsel allerdings jetzt gegen den Massiven Scythe Mugen V2, PCGH Edition gekauft. Letzten Endes geht aber kaum etwas über diesen Megahalem  (oder so). Also die letzten 2 würde ich nominieren, aber nur weil das watercoolingsystem sowieso hier niemand sonst verwendet haben dürfte. Obwohl es einfach genial war, hat sich das Ding nie besonders verbreitet


----------



## exa (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

für mich: 

Thermaltake SpinQ: einmalig gutes Design, leider wenig Kühleistung
Zalman CNPS7700CU, damals sehr guter Kühler mit Kupferpower
Scythe Ninja Copper Editon: Kupferpower in schlichter Eleganz mit limitierter Auflage

der eindeutige King:
Thermalright IFX-14!!! Warum? ganz einfach, weil er abgewandelt sowohl mit dem Cogage Arrow einen günstigen Ableger hat, als auch mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow schon wieder auf dem Kühlertron sitzt...


----------



## johny23at (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Wo ist der wunderschöne 

Zalman 9700 Led ?

oder hab ich den übersehen? Der gefällt mir besser als der neue 9900er


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Mega Shadow


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da kann ich mich nur schwer entscheiden. 

Da der Prolimatech Super Mega bei mir im Rechner aktuell jedoch eine super Performance abliefert und noch dazu absolut genial aussieht, würde ich ihn zum absolut besten und schönsten Kühler aller Zeiten wählen.

Knapp vor dem Zalman CNPS9700LED.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Hatte viele durch, unter anderem Mugen, IFX14, 120 Extreme... 

Letztendes wäre es der *Thermalright 120 Extreme* (egal ob Trueblack, normal oder Kupfer).


----------



## Mutant (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich der Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## Sp3cht (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

In the one and only corneeer theeeeeee *Thermalright IFX-14eeeen*...

LETs get ready to rumbleeeeeeee !!!!!


----------



## Ahab (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Man merkt das hier einige bis au 2-3 Kühler nie was halbwegs vernünftiges in der Hand hatten.



Ich fass das mal zusammen: hier waren bis zu deinem Post die meisten für den Mugen II Rev. B. und den IFX 14. Das sind für dich also nicht mal halbwegs vernünftige Kühler?! Aber den Samuel 17 findest du technisch interessant?  

Ich weiß, "du hattest sie alle".  Trotzdem finde ich deine Aussage doch sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

@Ahab
Ich meinte damit eher das die wenigsten mehr als 1-2 vernünftige Kühler in der Hand hatten und dann auch nur die Bekannten. Der Mugen 2 ist Top, ebenso der IFX, bestreite ich nicht. Aber wenn ich dann so etwas lese das Prolimatech absolut einzigartig ist oder der Noctua D14 der größte Klotz wäre.... naja, denke du weißt was ich meine. Es gibt größere, die Qualität ist bei einigen überragend. 

Der Samuel 17 ist technisch genial, eben weil Prolimatech hier auf einige Feinheiten geachtet hat. Hatte ich ja in meinem Test beschrieben. Derart Detailgenau auf bestimmte Dinge abgestimmt, habe ich selten einen Kühler gesehen. Z.b. finde ich einen Mugen 2 aus technischer Sicht, extrem öde und einfallslos, auch wenn seine Leistung sehr gut ist.


----------



## Djang0 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ist der Prolimatech Armageddon einer der besten Kühler die ich je hatte. Er ist nicht ganz so protzig wie seine grossen Brüder, kühlt jedoch genau so gut.


----------



## Amigo (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Xigmatek HDT-S1283 als Vorschlag.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, der allererste mit HDT Technik?!? 

Das Rennen wird aber sicher der Mugen (2) oder IFX 14 machen.
Mal sehen wofür ich letztendlich stimmen werde...


----------



## ile (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ganz klar der Scythe Mugen 2: So viel Leistung/Euro - einzigartig.


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

@Amigo
Zumindest ist Xigmatek der quasi Erfinder der DT Technik bei CPU Kühlern.


----------



## rehacomp (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Die großen kennt jeder, wenn der Platz es erlaubt.

Mein Vavorit der Kompakten ist der *Ninja mini* von Scythe.

Den AC 7 Pro und den AC 64 Pro sollte man nicht unterschlagen, gute und günstige Kühler.

Zu Sockel A zeiten? Hatte ich nur einen, wie hieß der noch, war jedenfalls einer der wenigen mit Temp-Steuerung.


----------



## Hatuja (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

[X] Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Noch nie eine so kühle CPU gehabt und mit dabei unhörbar.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

IFX-14!!!
War seiner Zeit einfach ein wenig vorraus, es gibt soviele Kühler die einen identischen oder ähnlichen Aufbau haben und erfolgreich sind, aber die wenigsten hielten sich solange auf dem Tron!
Meiner ist jetzt auch bei nem Kumpel verbaut, der ihn mir abgekauft hat, nachdem ich auf Wakü-Trip war, jetzt habe ich nen NH-D14, selbes Prinzip funzt top!!!
Zum Mugen 2, ja er ist gut und günstig, sogar beides echt top, nur optisch nicht so der Burner finde ich, da ist Thermalright und Noctua ne Liga drüber, demnach fällt er für mich weg!

Genau, den Arctic Cooling Freezer, den hatte ich als ersten guten Kühler auf meinem S939 Board mit nem 3800+, war auch echt top!!!
Da stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch echt gut!!!


----------



## OldboyX (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Amigo schrieb:


> Xigmatek HDT-S1283 als Vorschlag.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, der allererste mit HDT Technik?!?
> 
> ...



Aye und sowohl billig als auch leistungsstark war er damals auch. Bin jedenfalls immer noch damit zufrieden.


----------



## The_Schroeder (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mhmm gibt drei für mich.
 der Mugen 2 - damals mein erster Alternativkühler, was für ein Monster und hat meinen Quad selbst mit OC und passiv nie über 50°C kommen lassen 

Dann der Matterhorn von EKL - in jedem Drehzahlbereich echt hammer, mit tollem Lüfter

Und mein jetztiger Noctua NH-D14, DAS Monster,..in jeder Hinsicht.
mit 2 Lüftern wiegt er gute 1,2kg, kühlt aktiv sowie passiv besser als Mugen 2 und Matterhorn und hat auch die krassesten Ausmaße 

Müsst ich mich aber entscheiden würd ich den Mugen 2 nehmen


----------



## fireball (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Ninja.... ein Klasse Kühler.
Wenn das Gehäuse genug Platz bietet würd ich den immer wieder kaufen.

Ansonsten kann ich mich rehacomp anschließen... die beiden AC Modelle sind auch nicht zu verachten. Kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## zab0r (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also zu Athlon Zeiten war der Zalman CNPS7700 Cu der Renner.
Heute würde ich auch einen Scythe nehmen, bin aber mit meinem Zalman CNPS9700 NT noch sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Ahab
> Ich meinte damit eher das die wenigsten mehr als 1-2 vernünftige Kühler in der Hand hatten und dann auch nur die Bekannten. Der Mugen 2 ist Top, ebenso der IFX, bestreite ich nicht. Aber wenn ich dann so etwas lese das Prolimatech absolut einzigartig ist oder der Noctua D14 der größte Klotz wäre.... naja, denke du weißt was ich meine. Es gibt größere, die Qualität ist bei einigen überragend.
> 
> Der Samuel 17 ist technisch genial, eben weil Prolimatech hier auf einige Feinheiten geachtet hat. Hatte ich ja in meinem Test beschrieben. Derart Detailgenau auf bestimmte Dinge abgestimmt, habe ich selten einen Kühler gesehen. Z.b. finde ich einen Mugen 2 aus technischer Sicht, extrem öde und einfallslos, auch wenn seine Leistung sehr gut ist.



Es ging hier weder um "Technische Finesse" noch um "ansprechendes Design" sonder schlichtweg um den beliebtesten CPU-Kühler...

...wobei ja der NH-D14 noch eher reinpasst, weil davor ja auch steht "KÜHLGIGANTEN GESUCHT" !!!!!!!

Aber danke für deine Ausführungen


----------



## Nucleus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Einer der beliebtesten Kühler wird zweifelsohne der *Scythe Mugen 2* sein - und das zurecht! Mehr als solide Kühlleistung bei einem großartigen P/L-Verhältnis, gepaart mit zurückhaltender Optik.

Einen Design-Ehrenpreis hat imho der edle Scythe Ninja CU verdient:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

[x] Globalwin TAK58
Sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal war damals glaube ich die Doppelbestückung mit Lüftern. Tut bis heute unauffällig und zuverlässig seinen Dienst.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> der Mugen 2 - damals mein erster Alternativkühler, was für ein Monster und hat meinen Quad selbst mit OC und passiv nie über 50°C kommen lassen



Da tippe ich mal spontan darauf dass dein temp. sensor nen falschen wert ausspuckt, oder der quad nie auf 100% gelaufen ist

In meiner beliebtheitsskala ist der orochi ganz oben, schade dass scythe den aus dem programm genommen hat


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> In meiner beliebtheitsskala ist der orochi ganz oben, schade dass scythe den aus dem programm genommen hat



hatte... der orochi ist wieder da.
Kurz nachdem ich mir den Mugen2 gekauft hatte, weil es den Orochi nicht mehr gab, kam der wieder, da war ich etwas verärgert.
OT: Scythe Mugen 2 und Orochi sind die besten Kühlgiganten die ich kenne.


----------



## Vice (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

mal kurz durchgeblättert 

[x Bild 5] Thermalright XP-120 
[x Bild 8] Thermalright IFX-14
[x Bild 38] Noctua NH-U12


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

@pfannkuchen-gesicht
Orchi ist schon länger EOL. Alles was von ihm noch verkauft wird, sind Restbestände. Der Orchi wahl wohl nicht so beliebt, da er keine lange Lebensdauer hatte. Die Nachfrage war gering. Ein Ersatz ist der Silentmaxx BigBlock. Vielleicht sogar der bessere Ersatz.


----------



## underloost (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Welcher der beliebteste ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Im Vergleich mit anderen High-End Kühler hatte er zwar nie die allerbeste(n) Kühlleistung(en), allerdings ist er immernoch unangefochtener Preis/Leistungs-Sieger.

Deshalb und aus eigener Erfahrung kann es mich für nur der *Scythe Mugen 2* sein


----------



## Bierkiste (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich persönlich ganz klar der IFX-14


----------



## Progs-ID (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mein Lieblingskühler ist immer noch der Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro. Hat mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Bierkiste schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ganz klar der IFX-14


das unterschreibe ich auch!


----------



## Genghis99 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen 2. Es gibt viele, die Teurer sind, ganz Wenige, die besser sind und ich glaube, Keinen der öfter verkauft wurde. Wenn man die OEM und Stock Kühler ausser Acht lässt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 1284 Achilles, bei S 775 gab es damals nicht viel Auswahl und alles mit Backplate war no go wegen der Crazy Cool Platte
EKL Groß Klockner, Brocken
AC Freezer und CM Hyper TX im Low Price Bereich


----------



## Megael (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mein Favorit unter den Kühlern ist die H70 von Corsair. 

Gründe:
1. enorme Kühlleistung
2. Wartungsfreier Wasserkreislauf
3. leise und gut 
4. Keine Belastung der CPU durch sein Gewicht, da der Kühlkörper am Gehäuse hängt. Das ist vor allem ein Vorteil, wenn der Rechner bewegt wird (LAN). 

Falls die H70 entgegen meiner Vermutung nicht vom Thema umfasst sein sollte, dann stimme ich für den LMX. Endlich mal eine echte weiterentwicklung im Bereich des Kühlermarktes.


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Megael schrieb:


> 3. *leise* und gut



Ich bezweifle das du einen H70 jemals Live erlebt hast.  Der H50 ist leise, der H70 ist "deutlich" lauter. Die beiliegenden Lüfter sind andere als beim H50 und selbst gedrosselt kann man die aus jedem Gehäuse heraus hören.


----------



## BlackNostra (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also ich finde der Freezer 64 ist wirklich genial, war auch mein erster richtiger CPU-Kühler.
Sonst finde ich aber auch den Zalman CNPS 9900MAX wirklich klasse, ist zwar noch ganz jung, aber von der Kühlleistung am Megahalems und dabei ein wirklich schönes Design


----------



## Atkins (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermaltake Silent Boost K8 super teil... hab ich noch total verstaubt aufm Dachboden liegen 

Warum ist der Arctic Cooling Silencer nicht dabei? Richtig Oldschool diese Dinger.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Ninja 2, unschlagbare Leistung bei dem Preis und dazu noch passiv oder semipassiv Nutzbar. Dazu noch ein zeitlos schlichtes Design und kein Trendsetter - Der perfekte Kühler.

AV


----------



## Naennon (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Bild 50, beste wo gibt!


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Atkins schrieb:


> Thermaltake Silent Boost K8 super teil... hab ich noch total verstaubt aufm Dachboden liegen
> 
> Warum ist der Arctic Cooling Silencer nicht dabei? Richtig Oldschool diese Dinger.



Stimmt, der Silent Bosst K8 war so einer der ersten Hochleistungskühler der auch leise war. Zumindest im Rahmen der damaligen Zeit. 

Und naja... die meisten hier sind zu jung um die Kühler zu kennen.


----------



## 3-way (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermalright true copper und Scythe Ninja cu sind die besten! 
Mein Ninja cu kühlt meinen x4 965 bis heute extrem gut. Das Teil findet man sonst nur noch im Museum!


----------



## schlappe89 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermaltake Silent Boost K8
Guter Kühler, hab ich noch daheim. Der Lüfter ist allerdings Schrott.

Thermalright XP-120
War seiner Zeit der Beste, hat bei mir und bei meinem Bruder gute Dienste geleistet.
Hat den 3,73GHz EE Prozessor für Sockel 775 gut gekühlt (und leise!).

Noctua NH-D14
Sehr guter Kühler, die Lüfter sind verdammt leise und über die Leistung muss man ja nicht reden.
Hat meinen 955 BE @3,5 sehr leise gekühlt.

Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
War für den Preis mal Geheimtipp, hat einen Athlon II 240 @3,5GHz leise und gut gekühlt.
Konnte mich nicht beschweren.

Thermolab Baram
Für den Preis einfach genial, vor allem wenn man noch einen 120mm daheim liegen hat.

In dem Roundup sind so viele Designkrücken (z.B. die Coolermaster Kugeln) aber ein guter Kühler mit ausgefallenem Design ist nicht dabei:
ZEROtherm BTF95-CU
Hat einen E6750 passiv gut gekühlt und sah dabei noch gut aus.

Letztendlich bin ich beim H70 gelandet. Der passt einfach perfekt in mini ITX Gehäuse. Und entgegen manchen Behauptungen kann man den mit anderen Lüftern auch sehr leise betreiben, zumal sich die Pumpe drosseln lässt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

[X] Scythe Mugen 2 - P/L-Killer mit top Performance
[X] IFX-14 - mMn immer noch DER Turm-Kühler schlechthin
[X] Zalman 9700 (LED) - damals extrem beliebt und oft verbaut, hat nach meiner Erfahrung bei vielen PC-Nutzern überhaupt erst den Casemodding-Gedanken ins Rollen gebracht


----------



## xXenermaXx (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich hab die andern leider noch nich probieren können. 
Persönlich bin ich für den Noctua NH-D14. 
Geiles Teil - super leise und bärenstark (:


----------



## Henner (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermaltake Silent Boost K8 - ein Klassiker; dürfte noch auf so manchem Athlon 64 rödeln. 
Zalman CNPS 7000 - gibt es in diversen Varianten seit dem frühen Mittelalter.
NoiseControl Silverado - echtes Silber FTW!
Und: Scythe Orochi. Denn wenn wir mal ehlich sind - es kommt doch auf die Größe an


----------



## Dommerle (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich bin für den Noctua NH-D14!


----------



## water_spirit (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme Rev. C


----------



## Nucleus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Silent Bosst K8 war so einer der ersten Hochleistungskühler der auch leise war. Zumindest im Rahmen der damaligen Zeit.
> 
> Und naja... die meisten hier sind zu jung um die Kühler zu kennen.


 
Ich hatte den auch mal... bin ich jetzt auch so toll und schlau wie Du?


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da fällt mir ein, den Zalmann CNPS7000 Cu (ohne *bling bling* LED  ) hatte ich auch mal. Grottenmiese Performance auf meinem alten P4 3,0GHz:

http://www.zalman.co.kr/DataFile/product/CNPS7000C-Cu_01_b.jpg

Aber, jo, hübsch aussehen tut er


----------



## michi-1989-3 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

meine drei vaforieten sind
1. Thermalright IFX-14
2. Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Rev. B
3. Zahlman CNPS 7700 CU

der Zahlman CNPS 7700 CU hat meinen guten alten Athlon 64 X2 4200+ gut in schach gehalten bei minimaler drehzahl war er kaum hörbar und wurde nur leicht warm. Die kühlleistung ist aber sehr stark von der lüfter reinigung abhängig gewesen, da die abstände zwischen den lamellen bei der anordnung immer kleiner werden und sich der staub dort sehr gut angelagert hat

der Thermalright IFX-14 hielt mit dem Phenom 9850 einzug in mein geheuse und kühlt mittlerweile meinen Phenom II zuverlässig (semipassiv)
wer den hat braucht so schnell nix neues 

den Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Rev. B kam leider erst nach dem ich den IFX gekauft hatt raus nichts desdotrotz hab ich den preis leistungs knaller schon in 6 anderen systemen von freunden untergebracht


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen 2 FTW.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



michi-1989-3 schrieb:


> der Zahlman CNPS 7700 CU hat meinen guten alten Athlon 64 X2 4200+ gut in schach gehalten bei minimaler drehzahl war er kaum hörbar und wurde nur leicht warm. Die kühlleistung ist aber sehr stark von der lüfter reinigung abhängig gewesen, da die abstände zwischen den lamellen bei der anordnung immer kleiner werden und sich der staub dort sehr gut angelagert hat



oh ja. spätestens alle 3 monate war ich wieder am staub raussaugen...

vielleicht hats auch einfach an der schlechten abluft gelegen, aber mein penz(ium) ist ziemlich warm geworden. zwar nicht an der schmerzgrenze, aber schon nicht mehr so weit entfernt. und tdp-mäßig dürften unsere prozessoren ungefähr gleichauf gelegen haben?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich der Noctua NH-U12P. Toller Kühler den ich echt gern verbaue.^^


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

ich benutze auch den Noctua NH- U12P, finde ich super.

-gute külleistung
-verarbeitung stimmt
-leise im betrieb

Notua ist von der verabeitung und qualität schon sehr gut, aber auch bischen teurer als andere kühler.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

- Scythe Mugen 2 (Preis/Leistung top)
- EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (günstig und mein erster Tower Kühler)
- EKL Alpenfohn Matterhorn (sieht einfach Spitze aus **)
- Danamics LMX Supperleggera (innovativ)


----------



## LosUltimos (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich der Noctua NH D14


----------



## Dunzen (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ist es eindeutig der *EKL BROCKEN*


----------



## rabensang (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mhh, es gibt so viele gute Kühler

Wirklich durchdachte Kühler kommen meiner Meinung nach von Thermalright und Noctua. 
Als Beispiele nenn ich mal den IFX-14, den Venomous X (ergo der Ultra 120) den NH-U12P 
und den NH-D14. Außerdem überzeugte mich der HR-02 ausserordentlich. 

Eigentlich sollte der Quickpoll in mehreren Phasen erstellt werden. Zuerst die beliebtesten 
Hersteller und dann die damit verbundenen, interessantesten Produkte


----------



## foxfoursfive (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also auf mein alten , möge er bald in Frieden ruhen grins  ein
*AMD Athlon XP Thoroughbred A 2000+ 1,667 GHz er lief bis letzten Monat ,hatte seit 2001 einen  " Swiftech MC462 "
*

Muss sagen wer weiß das die Athlon´s damals echte Hitze Probleme hatten, war mit diesem Kühler bestens gekühlt gegen die Hitze was der CPU verursachte. War damals das beste was es gab auf den Markt, hatte nee Hammer Kupfer Platte und gedrehte Alu Schrauben , die wahren damals schon Jahre voraus , was jetzt Standard ist. 
einfach mal googeln und guck euch das ding an 

2 Kühler ist der für AMD Sockel 939 läuft immer noch in meinen System AMD64 4000 Single Core ,laut Speed Fan im Ildle 32°c 
*" ZALMAN CNPS7000C-Cu " - mann kann ihn auch schön sauber machen grins geht gut zum auseinander bauen ,das Ding. 
*

mfg foxy


----------



## zcei (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Mega Shadow 
der Megahalems der dabei einfach noch gut aussieht!
Mein persönlicher Favorit


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Corsair H50.
IMO ein Meilenstein. Perfekter Kompromiss aus der Leistung einer WaKü und der Einfachheit einer LuKü.
Und das zu einem guten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Die neue H70 setzt bei der Leistung noch eins drauf


----------



## Schabe55 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## Parzival (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ganz klar: Scythe Mugen!


----------



## @rne (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich klar der Megahalems. Alleine das Montagesystem halte ich endlich für eine gute Lösung auch wenn es etwas aufwendiger ist - dafür sicher.


----------



## elohim (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermalright IFX-14 und Silver Arrow (IFX-14 II)


----------



## sniggerz (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Parzival schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Scythe Mugen!



Da stimme ich zu.


----------



## Vault-Tec Assistent (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ist es der Scythe Mugen (1), da:

Mit der Scythe Mugen Serie 1wie auch2 verbinde ich folgendes: Zurückhaltend (optisch), Massiv (Gewicht), für Jedermann bezahlbar und hinsichtlich der Temperaturen immer (noch: Mugen1) weit vorn im Testfeld.


----------



## TheMF6265 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Zalman CNPS7000B Cu

hab ich mit blauen LEDs, guter und unkomplizierter Kühler


----------



## Grunert (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ziemlich eindeutig:
Thermalright IFX-14

Ewig lange Zeit Spitzenreiter und Referenz gewesen


----------



## Naennon (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

für mich der HR01


----------



## X Broster (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mugen II.

Dem User ist es selbst überlassen, an welche Seite er einen oder mehrere(bis vier) Lüfter platzieren möchte. Platzbedingt war meiner standardmäßig bereits rechts, unten und ist aktuell links platziert. Eine exzellente Wärmeabfuhr und ein top Preis stimmen wohl die Meisten zufrieden.


----------



## Corektomie (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Definitiv die Lüfter aus dem Hause NOCTUA, zugegeben scheiss farbe aber die sind die besten 

aktuell fahre ich mit einem Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## hyper (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

meine Low Budget Top 3 
*Thermaltake Silent Boost K8
Silverstone Nitrogon NT06 Lite
Alpenföhn Groß Clock‘ner BE*


----------



## sandin904 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermolab Baram.
Schön leise und günstig, schade dass es keine bild von ihm gibt


----------



## Corektomie (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Bei Noctua bekomm ich bei cpu wechsel sogar einen adapter gratis


----------



## W0RSCHD (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ists der Thermalright IFX-14 :>


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich fehlt da der Coolermaster V8 (er kann ja Anstelle des V10 ).


----------



## Thronfolger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Silverstone Nitrigon NT06 & Scythe Yasya sind meine aktueller TopKühler in HTPC und Desktop


----------



## Stricherstrich (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mein Großclockner ist und bleibt Boss.


----------



## heisenberger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich hab nen Cooler Master Gemin II drinn,von der Fläche her auf alle Fälle ein Monster, wenn man ins Gehäuse schaut. Super leise mit zwei 120er silent Lüftern.


----------



## henmar (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

der beliebteste kühler ist mit sicherheit der scythe mugen 2. 
so weit ich es mitbekommen hab der am meisten empfohlene kühler wegen seines guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses. außerdem sieht er gut aus ([nerd] hab selber einen als deko rumstehen[/nerd])


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Danamics LMX Supperlegera 

Kostet zwar, aber konnte meinen NH-D14 doch noch um einige °C unterbieten


----------



## moKi24 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro! Für die Kohle einfach genial!

Obwohl die "Designstudien" von Thermaltake auch ganz nett sind


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Die meist genutzten und meist gehassten Kühler sind wohl immer noch die Boxed-Kühler von AMD/Intel.


----------



## Azuroz (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Arctic Cooling 64PRO PWM!

Einfach tolles teil für den Preis!


----------



## GTA 3 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Azuroz schrieb:


> Arctic Cooling 64PRO PWM!
> 
> Einfach tolles teil für den Preis!



 Leider dröhnt er ein bischen unter Vollast ist aber immer noch dann leiser als meine GTX 470 bei 60 %!


----------



## >>>Count<<< (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Verbaut habe ich den Danamics LMX in der Promoedition, ich stimme jedoch für den Thermaltake Big-Typhoon VP


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Coolink Silentator ^^


----------



## Desert991 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermalright Silver Arrow 
Bester Kühler überhaupt


----------



## Dolomedes (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich bin Noctua Fan, da man alle Halterungen kostenlos bekommt, bei Sockelwechsel und der Kühler bei mir Prima Temps macht


----------



## SGT Sykes (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen 2 ist in meinen Augen der beste Kühler  vor allem für Leute die auf den Preis schauen bietet der ne Top Leistung


----------



## Luckysh0t (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

ganz klar 

silent boost K8
AXP-120 in der ichbinleise vari genial 
und der P/L primus Scythe Mugen 2 ^^


----------



## Regen23 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich muss ja mal sagen, dass es hier ja doch reichlich einseitig zugeht. Da heist es doch "Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute" , aber in der Galerie sind nur Luftkühler. Was ist den mit den WaKü-jüngern? Dürfen wir nicht "mitspielen" oder ist euch unsere Meinung einfach egal?

Für mich jedenfalls, ist der tollste CPU-Kühler immernoch der *AquaComputer CuPlex Evo*.
Zwar gibt es inzwischen leistungsstärkere Kühler, aber keiner davon hat die Klasse des Evo!


----------



## dymas (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Alpha PAL8045T

Musste verdammt lange googlen um den (wieder)zufinden. War für damalige Verhältnisse ein Monster.


----------



## Berserkervmax (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Infinity später umbenannt in Mugen.
Kühlt meinen C2Q 9550 mehr als ausreichend und leise !
Habe die Push Pins gegen die Backplate von Scytek getauscht.
Seit dem sitzt der Kühler bombenfest !


----------



## FatBoo (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mugen 2 FTW

Kühlt mit dem EKL WingBoost sehr gut und leise!


----------



## deftones (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

auf meinem alten Athlon XP 2700+ läuft noch der Zalman CNPS7000B Cu 

Zur Zeit der IFX-14 finde ich selbst nach zwei Jahren immer noch Prono das teil


----------



## Asdener (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mir gefällt der Venoumos X und der Aramageddon am besten ich habe jedoch den NH U12P SE2 von Noctua..


----------



## Cavalera (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Oh man, unter all den tollen Coolern ist doch echt der Thermaltake Orb dabei! (ich habe den Ruby Orb 120mm) 
Ist zwar nicht der Beste, hat mich aber vor fast 5 Jahren überwältigt als ich ihn in den Händen hielt! Heute würde ich zwar definitiv einen anderen kaufen, sehe aber im moment noch immer keinen Grund ihn auszutauschen


----------



## modnoob (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich nenne nen Xigmatek Thors Hammer mein Eigen toller Name-tolle Optik und super leistung.
Und man kann immer sage Thors Hammer im PC zu haben


----------



## tripod (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

persönliche erfahrungen:
- arctic cooling freezer pro 7 (lief immer einwandfrei, ausgemustert)
- xigmatek thor's hammer (nie probleme damit gehabt, ausgemustert)
- scythe mugen 2 (läuft noch nicht so lange, aber bin damit sehr zufrieden)
- corsair h70 (seit heute, die temps überzeugen)


----------



## Michisauer (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich gibts gleich 3 Kandidaten:
Den IFX-14: das Dualtower-Monster mit ebenso monströsem Gewicht und monströser Kühlleistung... einfach gut.
Der Scythe Mugen II: Ein Kühler mit genialem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, gutem Lüfter und mehr als genug Kühlleistung für alle Lebenslagen
Der CNPS-9700-LED: Der war zwar Laut, hat aber bis heute einen Aussehensaward verdient... (aber auch den 9500 könnt man dann nehmen)


----------



## PCTom (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

der Kühler war mal ein GIGANT 
den hatte ich auch mal  mein top Kühler


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Schade gibts die Firma um Danamics nicht mehr!! aber Noctua u co ist auch gut!!


----------



## Lönni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

ich nutze den EKL Brocken & Mugen 2 mit be Quiet silent wings pure.. mega leise und extreme kühlung


----------



## Amigo (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der hier könnte eigentlich auch in die Liste Thermaltake Sonic Tower 
Passiv auf schwachen CPUs ein sehr guter Kühler und aktiv auch mit das beste seinerzeit, ist ja schon ein wenig älter.


----------



## herethic (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Megashadow


----------



## Godspeed (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mir ist mein alter Zalman CNPS7000B Cu ans Herz gewachsen der meinen alter E6300 @ 3,01Ghz unhörbar gekühlt hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also mein Favorit ist Thors Hammer von der Optik her gefällt der mir am besten und von der Leistung ist der auch gut. Außerdem hat der von allen Kühlern die geilste Verpackung ist zwar Nebensache aber die ist echt epic .


----------



## Arazis (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mein favorite Kühler ist der Scythe Yasya , verdammt gute Kühlleistung +Regler und leise dazu


----------



## kc1992 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

IFX-14 kühlt meinen Q8200 schon seit mehr als 1.5 Jahren(nicht ganz sicher?) mit OC und hält ihn immer schön kühl bei 40° normal und max. 60° in Games(Prime natürlich abweichend..)
Grüßé


----------



## SilentHunter (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Grand Karma Monster gross ,Monsterleise ,monsterkühl mein 955 X4 bei Vollast um 45 Grad was will man mehr.Nur die Montage war etwas schwer weil die Halterung etwas knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## Arluin (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

xigmatek hdt-s1283 kühlt meinen alten übertakteten (3,6GHz) e6750 seit mehr als 3 jahren.idle keine 30°C load max 50°c


----------



## cuthbert (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Bin mit meinem HDT S1283 auch voll zufrieden. Auch meinen Triple Core X3 720BE kühlt er bei 3,4GHz noch ohne Probleme. Sogar den X4 965 BE (ohne OC) von meinem Vater schafft der, ohne laut zu werden. Für etwas über 20€ sehr gute Kühlleistung und schön leise.

Aber klar es gibt inzwischen noch imposantere Kühler, falls ich mal aufrüsten sollte, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch zu nem Sycthe Mugen 2 oder entsprechenden Nachfolgern greifen.

Edit: gerade mal bei der Konkurrenz geschaut. Also der HDT S1283 lässt sogar nen Mugen 1 alt aussehen .
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...xigmatek-dark-knight-hdt-s1283-cpu-kuehler/6/


----------



## winpoet88 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich zählt der Mugen von Scythe ganz sicher zu den besten Kühlern mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## blackbolt (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

mit einer der schönsten und grössten ist der coolermaster gemin II


----------



## Moinge (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

prolimatech armageddon

schickes teil und super kühlleistung
dank 140mmm lüfter auch noch leise und durch die schmale bauform genug platz für die ram's


----------



## fevil (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ganz klar der Zalman CNPS 9900 LED .... schaut wahnsinn aus und kühlt wie der teufel


----------



## Memphis_83 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

intel boxed kühler  - eine Hassliebe würde ich sagen!


----------



## Perrin11a (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Hier fehlt der Cooler Master V8 (der in der zweiten Auflage eine besseres Backplate erhalten hat). Er wurde beim Erscheinen in verschiedenen Tests nur durchschnittlich bewertet - zu Unrecht, wie ich meine. Der Lüfter hat eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung, die bei mir stets auf "low" läuft. Absolute niedrige Temps und überhaupt nicht zu hören (Intel Q9550 @ 3,62 GHz).
Einfache Montage - und er sieht einfach geil aus. Mein Favorit.


----------



## Freakster (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ganz Klare Sache

Noctua NH-U12P mit 2 LÜftern

Top Kühler für Standart und OC nur die Lüfter sind abgrundtief hässlich.

Bester Kühler der zu haben ist meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## SaxonyHK (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Megashadow ist für mich der beste den ich bis jetzt hatte. Sieht toll aus und hat eine super Kühlleistung. Nicht viel schlechter allerdings ist der Zerotherm Nirvana NV120.


----------



## Schnibbel (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der Brocken ist mein Favorit. 

Wenn ich den mit dem oft so gelobten Mugen 2 vergleiche, frage ich mich warum er nicht mehr Beachtung findet. 
In den Reviews tut sich in der Leistung nichts zwischen den beiden. Der Preis ist auch gleich. Nur ist der Brocken viel Hochwertiger und auch die Montage ist nicht so fummelig wie beim Mugen.


----------



## ThePlayer (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Titan Kühler werden oft unterschätzt!
...auch wenn sie nicht zu den leisesten zählen.


----------



## spy303 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der "Boss" der CPU-Kühler ist Noctua egal ob Nh u12f oder p.
Silent und am Coolsten.
Dafür etwas teurer.


----------



## Arhey (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen 2 <3


----------



## Lesh (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen \o/


----------



## expl0 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Megahalems ftw!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Fehlt bei dem Noctua NH-U12P nicht noch der zweite Lüfter?


----------



## Aushilfs-Freak (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Manche Dinge gehören einfach zusammen!
zB:
Fertig-Pizza und Kühltruhe,
Bier und Kühlschrank,
und ganz klar *IFX-14* und Kühl-Thron.

Kein Ding war solange darauf festgefroren als DER Kühler.


----------



## prost (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Noctua NH-D14 ganz klar!
Gigantische Kühlleistung und trotzdem etwas heruntergeregelt unhörbar


----------



## -Fux- (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

*Thermaltake Volcano 12* - "damals" der Hammer


----------



## Sheppard360 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Xigmatek Thors Hammer rockt die Bude  Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem, hält meinen i7 schön cool


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



> Xigmatek Thors Hammer rockt die Bude  Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem, hält meinen i7 schön cool


Also wo ich den Namen gelesen habe dachte ich eher an einen Bosch Meißelhammer


----------



## kuki122 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermalright IFX 14 - unter den Luftkühlern einfach der Mercedes.


----------



## latschen (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Nehme seit Jahren von cpu zu cpu immer noch den alten Scythe Infinity mit.Ob AMD oder Intel immer noch top.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Einer der besten Sockel A-Kühler:

EKL-Blade (1047).

Kühl und leise.

Läuft heute noch im Zweitrechner.


----------



## Namaker (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ganz klar der Scythe Orochi: Ein Muss für Fans des lautlosen Betriebs


----------



## PixelSign (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

wenn es um giganten geht, dann ganz klar der *noctua nh-d14*  geiles teil!


----------



## BgF (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da kann es nur einen für mich geben.......Noctua NH-D14 
Ich habe selten so gestaunt, wenn ich etwas aus seiner Verpackung genommen habe, wie bei diesen Teil. Über die Kühlleistung und Qualität muss man ja nicht Diskutieren...

MfG


----------



## BigPun (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen 2 für unschlagbares Preis / Leistungs -Verhältnis !


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



GameServer schrieb:


> Fehlt bei dem Noctua NH-U12P nicht noch der zweite Lüfter?


Der NH-U12P ist nur mit einem NF-P12-Lüfter ausgestattet. Du hast wahrscheinlich die Neuauflage NH-U12P SE2 oder den NH-U12P SE1366 im Hinterkopf.


----------



## RESEYER (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Mega Shadow


----------



## Explosiv (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe Mugen 2 forever  !

Noch nie hat mich ein Kühler so lange begleitet (nun schon im vierten System) und das geleistet, was andere Kühler in dieser Preisklasse nicht einmal ansatzweise erreichen. Der Kühler lässt sogar noch einige aktuelle High-End-Kühler alt aussehen und mit vier Lüftern bestückt, kaum zu toppen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## NinjaOne (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Wenn ich mal kurz die Zeit zurückdrehe, waren das glaube ich bei mir der *Scythe Shogun* und *Thermalright XP-90C*, waren zwar kein Leichtgewicht und nicht gerade günstig aber Kühlleistung war ok


----------



## Vasili8181 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Prolimatech Super Mega


----------



## lalaker (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Scythe muden 2.

Der wird hoffentlich auch noch irgendwann meinen AMD X8 kühlen


----------



## Sonnendieb (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

hab seit gut 5 Jahren nen ASUS SILENT SQUARE
gerade mal 18db und hatte damals mein Pentium D940 @ 4ghz auf 
55° IDLE und 72° Volllast gedrückt....dass hatte der Zalman CNPS7000B Cu 
nicht geschafft, da waren idle schon 82° -_-

momentan rennt er immernoch un kühlt mein q6600 @ 3,2ghz im idle bei 32° und unter volllast bei 54°C


----------



## Gast20140710 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

*hust*
Verax
*hust*


----------



## ThePlayer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Auch mal was aus der Vergangenheit:

Thermaltake Big Typhoon...Top!


----------



## Airbag (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Orochi FTW. Immerhin seit Jahren der König der Luftkühler für echte Silentfreaks.


----------



## hardwarespider (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefül, dass der h50 und der h70 von Corsair viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird. Dabei geht der Trend doch eindeutig zu kleinen Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Kerel (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*


NoiseControl Silverado!


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Noctua NH D14,mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Kaktus (19. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Noctua NH D14,mehr geht nicht!



Oh doch 

Wenn es um die reine Größe geht, dürfte aktuell kaum etwas am Silentmaxx TwinBlock vorbei gehen. Der Größte auf dem Bild


----------



## usopia (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

...Prolimatech MegaShadow. 

Obwohl ich selbst atm "nur" den Ur-Megahalems verbaut habe.


----------



## wollja (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Silver Arrow, einfach gigantisch sowohl was die Maße als auch die Kühlleistung betrifft. 
Passte gerade so in mein Midgart, nur die Corsair Dominator musten weichen auf meinem Gigabyte Board.
War aber nicht so schlimm, bei den jetzigen Speicherpreisen gleich mal auf 8GB erhöht.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## J.Ryan (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der König unter den Luftkühler ist und bleib das Null Plus Ultra
Noctua NH D14 !!! an ihm kommt und wird in nächster Zeit kein anderer Kühler verbei kommen...
Von denn Leistungswerten und auch an größe dieses Genialen stück Hardware
wird er nicht mehr zu Topen sein, hier ist das Maximum ereicht...
Alles andere könnt ihr in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## KingKoolKata (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

IFX-14 FTW! war lange zeit der bester kühler, kann heute noch gut mithalten und kühlt als einziger auch die rückseite des mainboards 

die sollten ihm mal eine rev. b würdigen 

denn durch ihn ist thermalright richtig bekannt geworden


----------



## exa (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thermalright durch IFX14 Bekannt geworden??? wohl kaum,schon 4 Jahre zuvor war Thermalright ein Begriff, siehe XP-90C, oder auch SI-120 inkl Varianten


----------



## elohim (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



KingKoolKata schrieb:


> die sollten ihm mal eine rev. b würdigen



Silver Arrow =  IFX-14 Rev B oder #2 

http://www.pc-max.de/sites/pc-max.de/files/images/n224c41142ee08377f53be982e7e6db52.jpg


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Wenn es nicht um den beliebtesten sondern um den legendärsten Kühler geht/ginge, dann ist das für mich der(/die?!) Titan Vanessa L-Type - unglaublich hässlich und hat wohl die fetteste Heatpipe unter allen.
Als ich den damals gekauft habe, wusste ich noch nicht einmal, was eine Heatpipe ist und auch nicht, dass dieser Kühler eine hat 

War auch vermutlich überhaupt einer der ersten Tower-/Heatpipekühler, oder? Bzw. welche gabs denn schon vorher, weiß das wer?

LG


----------



## euihyun2210 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Oh doch
> 
> Wenn es um die reine Größe geht, dürfte aktuell kaum etwas am Silentmaxx TwinBlock vorbei gehen. Der Größte auf dem Bild


uff, dagegen ist der Super Mega ja ein Zwerg!
für mich ist der legendärste Kühler definitv der Zalman CNPS9700, einfach genial, das Ding


----------



## Mr.Korky (21. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

alpha pal gibbet nicht mehr wa ?

wahren vor 8 jahren der hype die dinger


----------



## Genghis99 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ja, einen Alpha hatte ich auch mal. War der Beste damals für einen Thunderbird Athlon, wenn man einen etwas leiseren Lüfter wollte. Und die massive Cu-Platte mit den einzeln eingesetzten sechseckigen Kühlstäben ...

Einen Exoten will ich noch Aufzählen : Der Scythe Zipan I - Als Top Flow Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter ein Riesen Oschi (nicht Orochi). Aber trotzdem sehr kompatibel. Ich habe mit einem zweckentfremdeten Retention Modul einen Sockel 939 A64-3200 absolut leise und kalt gemacht. Läuft im Zweitrechner.


----------



## Cyruz (21. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich bin auch für den Noctua D14. Hat mich vor meiner Wakü nie im Stich gelassen. Konnte meinen i7920 auf 4,2GHz pushen und ihn bei 72°C nach mehreren Stunden CoreDamage besänftigen.


----------



## Mr.Korky (21. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

@ Genghis99 
richtig und mit 120mm lüfteradapter ordentliche Kühleistung!

der Zipan / Zipang ist immer noch ein guter kühler für Desktops


----------



## connermc (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Für mich ganz klar der Thermalright IFX-14, lief schon bei mir als ich einen Amd X 4 940 hatte.

Jetzt sitzt dort ein 1090t, der auf jeden Kern 3800 MHz hat und beim daddeln kommt die Cpu nicht einmal auf  50°C.


----------



## Gamiac (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also die Megahalem , Megashadow und SuperMega sollten eigentlich als ein Kühler gehandelt werden !
Für mich der geilste Kühler den es gibt auch wenn er nicht ganz günstig ist !

mfg Gamiac


----------



## PIXI (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

^^signed


----------



## KingKoolKata (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



exa schrieb:


> Thermalright durch IFX14 Bekannt geworden??? wohl kaum,schon 4 Jahre zuvor war Thermalright ein Begriff, siehe XP-90C, oder auch SI-120 inkl Varianten




oh echt? dann nehm ich alles zurück 

dennoch ist der ifx-14 für mich der könig der luftkühler


----------



## 4clocker (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der IFX-14 is einfach das geilste Teil überhaupt, Design und Kühlleistung sind einfach Top 
der ganze Kram wie z.b. Noctua D14 sind doch eigentlich nur Nachbauten vom IFX
Auf dem P4 und Athlon Xp hatte ich einen Thermalright Pipe 101, der war auch echt Spitze


----------



## Annabell (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also ich stimme für den Prolimatech MegaShadow. Habe ich und gebe ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## Gamiac (23. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Das dieser Low Budget Gigant gewinnt war klar aber trotzdem ist und bleibt der Megahalem in allen Variationen der absolute Platzhirsch .
Wer ihn hat wird wissen warum er nichts anderes mehr will .

mfg Gamiac


----------



## elohim (23. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

wieso das? Noctua D14 + Thermalright Silver Arrow sind doch besser


----------



## Taktloss (23. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ganz klar der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.


----------



## euihyun2210 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



elohim schrieb:


> wieso das? Noctua D14 + Thermalright Silver Arrow sind doch besser


dafür sind die auch doppelt so groß


----------



## elohim (24. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> dafür sind die auch doppelt so groß



der gamiac kommt immer so wunderbar mitseinen pathetischen lobpreisungen daher, da konnte ich mir das nicht verkneifen


----------



## FrankSchramm (24. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Hi
Ich habe ihn den LMX Danamics und bin sehr zufrieden.

Einziges Nachteil : der ist auch sehr GROß (musste meine Seitenwand ausschneiden)


----------



## falkboett (24. November 2010)

*AW: Kühlgiganten gesucht: Der beliebteste CPU-Kühler bis heute*

hallo,

für mich der Alpenföhn Matterhorn. 

MfG


----------

